# How to lower testosterone for blood work



## BigSwolePump (Nov 27, 2019)

I have been feeling the overwhelming signs of low T for a while now but kept telling myself that I don't need it. Lately, I have just felt like shit. Tired, lack of motivation, no sex drive, so I got some blood work done through my doc and came back with a total test level of 327.

I was like damn that it low as fuk. I guess its time but my doc calls that low-normal. She wants me to test again in two weeks and see if it drops below 300. She told me that my insurance won't cover TRT unless it comes back under 300. Sounds dumb but insurance companies will do anything not to pay shit.


Anyway, do you guys have any ideas or proven ways to make my test levels tank under 300(not very far off) in the next 10 days so I can get this going without having to do this on my own?

I did bloods first thing in the am while fasted if that makes a difference.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 27, 2019)

Eat like shit and drink alcohol that whole week prior to your next test. They say soy especially lowers test levels


----------



## Redemption79 (Nov 27, 2019)

Lack of sleep, stress, extreme amounts of endurance exercise, diet lacking fats/cholesterol and protein.
You could probably make a significant impact, but life would suck for the next week.


----------



## Jin (Nov 27, 2019)

Testicular trauma: car door, etc.


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 27, 2019)

You could always try a different doc, also call your insurance and find out what is covered and what is not. Just a couple suggestions that could be helpful.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 27, 2019)

Jin said:


> Testicular trauma: car door, etc.



this for the win :32 (18):


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 27, 2019)

Take 1cc of 200 mg or 300 mg/ml Deca one week before your labs...  Good luck explaining the horrible lipid profile though...


----------



## Beserker (Nov 27, 2019)

There’s a lot of studies out there about licorice lowering testosterone levels...


----------



## bvs (Nov 27, 2019)

Masturbate non stop for a month


----------



## Beserker (Nov 27, 2019)

Beserker said:


> There’s a lot of studies out there about licorice lowering testosterone levels...


http://encognitive.com/node/15022


----------



## Utm18 (Nov 27, 2019)

Test levels are higher in the mornings. Have them drawn as late in the day as possible


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> _*She*_ wants me to test again in two weeks and see if it drops below 300. She told me that my insurance won't cover TRT unless it comes back under 300. Sounds dumb but insurance companies will do anything not to pay shit.



There's one problem right there; She. It's like all female doctors want to neuter their male patients. Short of a digital prostate exam during a handy, no female doctor is touching me. 

I'm also calling BS on the insurance company thing. Don't hold me to this but unless it's specifically requested and approved by you under the HIPPA law, insurance companies do not get your test results.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2019)

Snake hit the nail on the head.  You have a doc that isn't knowledgeable about trt.  That is complete bullshit about the insurance company covering your trt if it's at a certain level.  That's all on her.  Find a different doc.


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Snake hit the nail on the head.  You have a doc that isn't knowledgeable about trt.  That is complete bullshit about the insurance company covering your trt if it's at a certain level.  That's all on her.  Find a different doc.



Well with Bricks confirming it, and he knows about this shit, call the woman's bluff. Tell her to script you some Cyp. and if the insurance company denies it, you'll pay out of pocket. The pharmacy doesn't give a shit who pays and they will fill it. 

I got $10 bucks saying she says no or scripts you only 100 mg. every 2 weeks.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 27, 2019)

snake said:


> Well with Bricks confirming it, and he knows about this shit, call the woman's bluff. Tell her to script you some Cyp. and if the insurance company denies it, you'll pay out of pocket. The pharmacy doesn't give a shit who pays and they will fill it.
> 
> I got $10 bucks saying she says no or scripts you only 100 mg. every 2 weeks.



She agreed to refer me to a urologist. Got an appt on Dec 20th.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 27, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Snake hit the nail on the head.  You have a doc that isn't knowledgeable about trt.  That is complete bullshit about the insurance company covering your trt if it's at a certain level.  That's all on her.  Find a different doc.




Definitely agree. She has no idea what she is doing. The first round of blood test was only total test. Completely worthless without knowing free test levels not to mention a list of others. She agreed to refer me to a urologist so I will see what happens in 3 weeks.


----------



## The Tater (Nov 28, 2019)

Eat like crap, jerk off a lot, do lots of cardio the night before, jerk off a lot, stay up late, jerk off a lot, soda and carbs and junk food for a week, jerk off a lot. Jerk off a lot. 

I mean lots of cardio like a couple 90 minute sessions. If you get drawn later in the day, get in a good 90 minute cardio session in the morning. Jerk off a lot.


----------



## Jin (Nov 28, 2019)

What makes you guys think that ejaculating will decrease testosterone levels?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 28, 2019)

Jin said:


> What makes you guys think that ejaculating will decrease testosterone levels?


 I'm curious too.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 28, 2019)

well, we all know what taters up to when he's not at the gym now :32 (18):


----------



## The Tater (Nov 28, 2019)

Jin said:


> What makes you guys think that ejaculating will decrease testosterone levels?



I don’t have enough evidence to prove it yet but I’m working on that.


----------



## Jin (Nov 28, 2019)

The Tater said:


> I don’t have enough evidence to prove it yet but I’m working on that.


 
Send the Dixie cup to FD once you have enough evidence.


----------



## Beserker (Nov 28, 2019)

Mason jars preserve better than Dixie cups.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 28, 2019)

This does work, I have around a dozen friends who have followed this protocol.  One guy was able to get his Test levels down to zero....

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1111/j.1365-2605.1980.tb00121.x


----------



## snake (Nov 29, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> She agreed to refer me to a urologist. Got an appt on Dec 20th.



I called that one! She wasn't going to do it in the first place and lied to you. Now she's just having someone else doing her job.

I hope it all works out for you brother.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 29, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> This does work, I have around a dozen friends who have followed this protocol.  One guy was able to get his Test levels down to zero....
> 
> https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1111/j.1365-2605.1980.tb00121.x




Going to give this a read. Thanks


----------



## Jin (Nov 29, 2019)

NSAIDs are the devil. Every study that comes out shows how harmful they are.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 29, 2019)

Drink/eat soy hang out with some millennials.


----------



## Deadhead (Nov 29, 2019)

Why would u want to


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 29, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> Why would u want to




This was pre-getting a urologist referral. 

I feel like shit so if all I needed was to have lower numbers to get treatment, I am willing to do whatever.

I can't imagine a good urologist not being able to get me on TRT, especially with my symptoms. Ill see in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 29, 2019)

I’m sure a shitload of greasy food for a few days before the blood draw could do the trick.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 9, 2019)

hey regarding soy there is no good research that confirms that. so dont count on soy


----------

